# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Multimedia >  windowns media player 12 có ripCD không nhỉ ?

## aduy1992

em dung windowns media player, win 7 ... em tìm mãi mà không thấy ripcd ở chỗ nào, bác nào biết chỉ em với ! 
tks !

----------


## johnkims

có bạn à. đầy đủ hết. do bạn mò chưa ra thôi. [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## Thietbigiadinh

em nghe hình như bản này ko thích hợp cho các win khác trừ win 7 phải ko bác !

----------


## gamevui5k

uhm. bản này dành cho win 7 thì nó sẽ chạy mượt. còn với những bản win khác cũng có, bạn có thể search google là ra bản cài ngay. wm12

----------

